# Woot, I'm married now :)



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi my Friends,

So time is over ) I bonded my life with my beloved one. Was a small, but great event with family and close friends. My wife made the invitation cards and those peaches were cakes actually . And of course I had a slingshot in my pocket...

Our priest has two new slingshots now, what a coincidence 

Have a nice day,

Mark


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Good for you my friend! Hope you have a happy and enjoyable life with your wife


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Very nice. Congratulations :banana:


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Congrats to you & the new wife..may you both enjoy shooting slingshots together...for a long time to come..

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations on your new life . Great quality pictures .

I won't ask what was happening in the pic where you have your coat pulled wide open and your wife has a shocked look on her face . Maybe that was the honeymoon ? :rofl:


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Mr. Clean (Feb 3, 2015)

Congrats!

Man that cake looks good!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Congrats to you 2 
Nice pics and what a cake ! thanks for sharing


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

congrats on this new and better part of your life you have a very beautiful wife and the wedding pics were great you got married in a amazing looking church,please allow me to wish you all the best to you and yours


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

*Congratulations* to you and your beautiful bride. The invitations, church, flowers, cakes&#8230; everything is so lovely.

Best wishes to you both, and a life always filled with much love, fun, joy, and laughter.


----------



## Albinogek (Jun 16, 2015)

Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

Congratulations! 
And great pictures, too


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Congratulation Mark & Nora!, I wish you all the best in life together


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Congratulations! Save me a piece of that cake! Seriously - does the cake maker have a web site you can point me to?


----------



## kupis (Jan 8, 2015)

Congratulations! 
Hahaha what is the slingshot that are you carrying in your suit? Any photo?

Thanks and congratulations again!

Enviado desde mi C5303 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Congratulations and best wishes to both of you! May your future be bright and filled with all of the blessings and joys of life!

Beautiful pictures Mark! Man, you are a great couple! Geez, with a slingshot at the altar! Even the great designed invitations are slingshot related. But hey, arming priests...is that legal? 

Thanks for sharing your wedding day with us and special greets to Nora!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

slingshooterPT said:


> Good for you my friend! Hope you have a happy and enjoyable life with your wife


Thank You very much for the wishes!



JonM said:


> Very nice. Congratulations :banana:


Thanks JonM! I'm glad you share the happiness!



oldmiser said:


> Congrats to you & the new wife..may you both enjoy shooting slingshots together...for a long time to come..
> 
> ~AKAOldmiser


Thank you Oldmiser! I'm working on that time but it's just a couple weeks now  but we have plenty to come just as you said so.



ghost0311/8541 said:


> Congratulations


Thanks Ghost!



treefork said:


> Congratulations on your new life . Great quality pictures .
> 
> I won't ask what was happening in the pic where you have your coat pulled wide open and your wife has a shocked look on her face . Maybe that was the honeymoon ? :rofl:


Hhha Treefork! I don't remember, maybe some steel balls left in my pocket, who knows 



quarterinmynose said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you very much my friend!



Mr. Clean said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Man that cake looks good!


Thanks! Those cakes were awesome. We have a special taste in sweets and don't really like too much heavy sugar, but the peaches were filled with Rum to increase pleasure.



leon13 said:


> Congrats to you 2
> Nice pics and what a cake ! thanks for sharing


Thanks Leon! Greetings to you and hope your things are going well! Cheers!



bigron said:


> congrats on this new and better part of your life you have a very beautiful wife and the wedding pics were great you got married in a amazing looking church,please allow me to wish you all the best to you and yours


Thank you very much BigRon for your kind words and wishes! We will use them wisely.



Poiema said:


> *Congratulations* to you and your beautiful bride. The invitations, church, flowers, cakes&#8230; everything is so lovely.
> 
> Best wishes to you both, and a life always filled with much love, fun, joy, and laughter.


Thank you and special thanks for the emoticon you picked! We keep our heart warm I promise!



Albinogek said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot!



e~shot said:


> Congrats!


Thank you very much!



DukaThe said:


> Congratulations!
> And great pictures, too


Thanks for stopping by!



E.G. said:


> Congratulation Mark & Nora!, I wish you all the best in life together


Thank you very much E.G.! We already enjoying five years together. She found my weak spot to progress  I fell in love.



Davidka said:


> Congratulations! Save me a piece of that cake! Seriously - does the cake maker have a web site you can point me to?


Hi Davidka! The peaches or the large cake? Made by two individuals. I'm not sure if they heve a website, but if you let me know wich one I can look around and ask them.



kupis said:


> Congratulations!
> Hahaha what is the slingshot that are you carrying in your suit? Any photo?
> 
> Thanks and congratulations again!
> ...


Thank you very much Kupis! That slingshot is my EDC. Currently testing, but will be shared as it's finished.



flicks said:


> Congratulations and best wishes to both of you! May your future be bright and filled with all of the blessings and joys of life!
> 
> Beautiful pictures Mark! Man, you are a great couple! Geez, with a slingshot at the altar! Even the great designed invitations are slingshot related. But hey, arming priests...is that legal?
> 
> Thanks for sharing your wedding day with us and special greets to Nora!


Thank you Jens! Pictures were taken by friends. A benefit of working in art education. It's just easy to ask a couple friends. Slingshot at the altar was not my original idea, I've found an article and picture in an NCA magazine from the SimpleShot site's collection. But liked the idea and Nora and our priest had no problem with that .

You won't belive me, but Joseph picked Linatex straight from my stuff. And said "My I ask for a slingshot with this?" - Yes, "And can you make it ready for shooting rocks?" - Yes, "Then allright, you know I'm an oldschool person..." I just had no time to take pictures with a better camera. He is great.

Will share your greetings with her!

------------------------------------

*Thank you very much for your sweet words! Wish you a nice weekend with your beloved ones and slingshots!*

Take care!

Mark


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Ahaha yeah my friend ! Congratulations and good luck!

Remember, happy wife happy life


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks for sharing this wonderful news, Mark. The invitation cards are unique and really fun. They are certainly evidence that you have someone very special in your life!


----------

